# Red Rice Yeast



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

I've seen the earlier posts on this subject and was just wondering how the people that use this have been doing with their cholesterol. My cholesterol went out of wack here during the winter since I haven't been able to do much work outside since the beginning of Nov. Doc suggested the red rice yeast. 
Which company is the best to buy from? I'm sure not all are created equal.

I was also wondering about the flush free vs the regular niacin. Pros/cons?
Doc said to take 1 baby aspirin 30 minutes before taking the regular niacin but to also do this at bedtime, not in the morning.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Interesting. My doctor suggested red rice yeast, but my daughter looked it up online and found that it wasn't legal in the US. We didn't go any farther, but I would be interested in anyone with answers, too.
Kit


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

My mother's cholesterol was out of control, even with meds! Her doctor tried one statin and another, nothing worked.

She told the doc she was going to quit the statins and take RRY instead. He had FITS!!!!

But guess what?! Her cholesterol got under control right away. The Dr. didn't know what to think. But he's not trying to make her take statins any more.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

GoatsRus said:


> I've seen the earlier posts on this subject and was just wondering how the people that use this have been doing with their cholesterol. My cholesterol went out of wack here during the winter since I haven't been able to do much work outside since the beginning of Nov. Doc suggested the red rice yeast.
> Which company is the best to buy from? I'm sure not all are created equal.
> 
> I was also wondering about the flush free vs the regular niacin. Pros/cons?
> Doc said to take 1 baby aspirin 30 minutes before taking the regular niacin but to also do this at bedtime, not in the morning.


I don't believe the flush free niacin helps with cholesterol. If you use niacin, you either want the SLO-niacin (otc) or niaspan (prescription). Dr needs to monitor liver enzymes to make sure the niacin doesn't damage your liver.

I took slo-niacin for about 1 month with no flushing. Then one day I had flushing and didn't know what was happening. After about 10 minutes, I realized it was flushing. It lasted for about 15 minutes. No flushing for a couple more weeks and then had another flushing episode.

I found it is recommended you take niacin just before going to bed so you will sleep through any flushing episodes. Well, after another few weeks of taking slo-niacin, I woke up with my body was on fire. It felt like my legs and arms were covered with burning oil. It lasted long enough that I didn't want to experience it again. I quit niacin and now just take the following.

Cinnamon - I take 2 capsule a day and use as much as I can in cooking
Garlic - Either fresh or capsules. I take 2 capsules a day
Fish Oil - I take Krill oil 1000 mg/day
Vitamin C - 500 mg/day
Vitamin D3 - 
l-Arginine

I also make flax muffins with flax meal, blueberries, cinnamon, and walnuts, all which are supposed to help lower cholesterol. In 6 months, I was able to get my ratios into the acceptable range.

Work on getting your HDL higher. Usually if HDL goes up, LDL and triglycerides go down, which is good.

In terms of Red Yeast Rice, I have read both good and bad things about it. One thing I read said the manufacturers had to reduce the amount of the cholesterol lowering ingredient making it useless. Another thing I have read is that Red Yeast Rice contains the same active constituents found in statins. So if you don't want to take statins, you probably don't want to take Red Yeast Rice.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

KIT.S said:


> Interesting. My doctor suggested red rice yeast, but my daughter looked it up online and found that it wasn't legal in the US. We didn't go any farther, but I would be interested in anyone with answers, too.
> Kit


Yes it is; every vitamin store sells it. I buy it every month for my husband. You can even get it at Walmart.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I have tried to get a culture of the yeast to grow here, but have not had any success.

I have been on statins for over a decade.

This past summer my body began to have a reaction to the statins. My arm biceps ached, my lower back soreness was crippling. It did not seem to effect my legs, but between my arms and back I had became a wreck. So my doctor shifted me to a different set of meds.

I may try growing the yeast again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

ET1 SS said:


> I have tried to get a culture of the yeast to grow here, but have not had any success.
> 
> I have been on statins for over a decade.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just buy the capsules?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I can buy them, anyone can buy them. I would prefer to produce what I need if at all possible.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

What I recommend is Barlean's Omega 3,6,9 caps (can find at any reputable health food store) as well as Nature's Plus garlic pills. The omega oils will regulate your cholesterol, the garlic helps to flush cholesterol from your system as well as helps your heart. I take this myself as well.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

My mother tried every med the doctor threw at her with more bad reactions with very little lowering of her cholesterol levels. What little it went down just wasn't worth the consequences!! She tried RRY and it came down dramatically. Her levels are now just fine without meds. I'm borderline high, so I'm going to try RRY and take another test in about 6 months to see what happens.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

the first thing i would do to lower cholesterol before taking ANY medication, prescription, or over the counter is diet modification. there are NO bad side effects to eating a healthy diet. first you have to learn what a healthy diet is. i suggest reading "eat for health" by dr joel fuhrman. i would only take medication as a last resort, and i'm a pharmacist. i have more faith in dr fuhrman than i do drugs. dr john mcdougall is another one who makes peoples lives better. unless you have a genetic defect that causes your cholesterol to be dangerously high, i'm betting you can control it with diet modification.



keith


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

I started the RRY and Krill oil. We'll see how things turn out in about 6 months.

rxkeith - my diet is almost vegetarian. My family has high cholesterol levels, so I'm guessing that this is genetic as it's been steadily climbing since I got over 50, no matter what I cut back. Unfortunately excercise does help me, but this has been the worst winter with limited time outdoors since Nov. Again, I'll see what happens in 6 months. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

GoatsRus said:


> I was also wondering about the flush free vs the regular niacin. Pros/cons?
> Doc said to take 1 baby aspirin 30 minutes before taking the regular niacin but to also do this at bedtime, not in the morning.


Nobody should take flush free niacin. It's really hard on the liver. That's why most statins require periodic blood tests for a liver panel.
Regular B3 does wonders for cholesterol, but it is uncomfortable. Take a B complex first then the B3. All B vitamins should be taken with a B complex to help absorption. B vitamins are water-soulable, so they don't store in fat. The Aspirin can help you not feel so itchy and flushed, but it's still uncomfortable.
High cholesterol is caused by a high sugar intake. Just lower your carbs, and your cholesterol will go down. It is not caused from eating fat. It is caused by a diet high in processed carbohydrates.
Arginine dialates blood vessels (that's where Viagra comes from), so it is good for hypertension and heart disease if you have that.

Last fall I was at a naturopathic meeting where one doctor, who teaches other naturopaths, said he will not take a patient if they are on any statin (Lipitor, Crestor, etc). If they come to him, they must stop the statins. If they choose to continue them, from another doctor, he won't treat them. He really believes they kill people, and won't open himself up to that type liability. He doesn't actually treat for cholesterol at all, but does give them a healthy eating plan. He says high cholesterol was a symptom of a poor diet-- too many carbs, not enough meat and fat. Cholesterol is the body's own protection system to strengthen the blood vessels and help prevent blow-outs. High cholesterol is a symptom, not a disease.


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

GoatsRus said:


> ... Doc suggested the red rice yeast.
> Which company is the best to buy from? I'm sure not all are created equal...


To get a positive result you have to use unmodified Red Yeast Rice that contains Monascus purpureus.
My source of such product is WalMart or http://www.walmart.com/

More details are here: http://borisromanov.com/cholesterol.php

Boris Romanov


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

mekasmom said:


> Take a B complex first then the B3. All B vitamins should be taken with a B complex to help absorption. B vitamins are water-soulable, so they don't store in fat. The Aspirin can help you not feel so itchy and flushed, but it's still uncomfortable.
> High cholesterol is caused by a high sugar intake. Just lower your carbs, and your cholesterol will go down.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

GoatsRus said:


> I'm going to check on Arginine. Is that L-Arginine or is that something else?


Natural amino acids are Right handed, Sythesized ones are Left handed. That's why it is called L Arginine. 

High liver enzymes can be caused by a fatty liver, same issue, lower the carbs and cut the NSAIDS. You might also consider having a live blood analysis, darkfield mircroscopy, to check for candida. That will also cause liver spicules and high enzymes. Lemon juice is good for candida control as well as probiotics and acidophiles. If you have high liver enzymes then you have spicules in the blood where it is breaking down. High Acidity can cause that (too much sugar) or drugs because they can be toxic to the liver. If you have acidity in the blood then candida becomes an issue, and the same with spicules.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=live+blood+analysis+candida&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]

http://biomedx.com/microscopes/training/LB5.html


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

carbs, sweets, will increase triglycerides, and ldl levels.

eat more meat, and fat to lower cholesterol, i don't agree with that. your body makes cholesterol, you don't need to consume it.

one thing to consider is family history.
close relatives dropping dead at an early age from heart attack or stroke isn't good.

lipoprotein a is a good indicator of coronary artery disease. too high, not good. do you know what your level is?
i would be more concerned about a high lipoprotein a level than a higher than normal total cholesterol level. 

is there some way to exercise in doors? stationary bike, elliptical trainer, aerobics, or some other type of activity for 30 minutes a day.

fuhrman, and mcdougall are 2 doctors i trust to give sound advice on improving your health through diet. drug companies hate them because they prescribe very few meds to their patients who end up getting healthy, and living longer. aint no money in that.



keith


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I would recommend that you talk to a pharmacist (NOT your doctor) before using red yeast rice, because it can lead to drug interactions. Most are trivial but some can be deadly.

Many people have had wonderful results with red yeast rice, so it's not just a placebo.

Has anyone here tried oatmeal? One of my friends has familial hypercholesterolemia and was diagnosed with a cholesterol in the 400s when she was 22, and lowered it 40 points by just doing this.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

thesedays said:


> I would recommend that you talk to a pharmacist (NOT your doctor) before using red yeast rice, because it can lead to drug interactions. Most are trivial but some can be deadly.
> 
> Many people have had wonderful results with red yeast rice, so it's not just a placebo.
> 
> Has anyone here tried oatmeal? One of my friends has familial hypercholesterolemia and was diagnosed with a cholesterol in the 400s when she was 22, and lowered it 40 points by just doing this.


Dr. has a complete list of all my meds and vitamins, she suggested RRY. BTW, I eat oatmeal EVERY morning with added blueberries, ground flax and chia seeds. I've been doing that for more than a year.


----------

